# Joining the fun...



## oomidamon (Jun 24, 2008)

Hi all,

I've been lurking around here for a while and some of the info has helped me decide what I need from my new car. I was about to put a deposit on a new 2.0 Coupe with a fairly modest spec when I found a nearly new one. Mine's a March 08 with 1750 miles on it! Its Black, s-tronic and has magma red leather, parking sensors and an ipod connector. I pick it up on Friday, all being well.

Will keep you posted!


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome next step is joining the TTOC www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## aidb (Mar 19, 2003)

Welcome to the forum. 

(Damn that Andy ^^^^ always get there first. :x :wink:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## oO TTLee Oo (May 26, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, sounds like you got yourself a very nice motor.
get some pics up when you get it.


----------

